# Best premade coils for Zeus X RTA



## Ethan8701 (21/8/19)

Hi guys - anyone have any recommendations as I just cannot get the same UX (flavour, tank not heating up) that I did from the original coils that the Zeus X came with?


----------



## Ruwaid (21/8/19)

Which coils are you using now that just wont heat up? Ohms and what W you running them at?
I used to use coilology's tricore fused claptons. Dual at 0.16ohm and even at 45 to 50w it was amazing on flavour!

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (21/8/19)

Ruwaid said:


> Which coils are you using now that just wont heat up? Ohms and what W you running them at?
> I used to use coilology's tricore fused claptons. Dual at 0.16ohm and even at 45 to 50w it was amazing on flavour!



I'm running coilology Alien V2. Added 1 more wrap and getting .2ohm. Awesome flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

